# can this site be trusted?



## XenoKal (Mar 12, 2011)

I took a gander at your shop and saw this one that looked like a steal. 2.70 for an r4 revolution.
I have a few questions about the dealer:

1: do they sell the OFFICIAL R4 REVOLUTION that is compatible with R4 Wood?
2: Has anyone ever purchased one from this distributor.
3: Really never trusted the Chinese when it comes to delivery ( only food *yum*), are they reliable?

I obtained an R4 but to my dismay it was a Clone and now I'm sad.
This is the site with the sweet deal can someone help me out?
Source: http://www.ilover4i.com/r4ds-revolution-fo...ndsl-p-180.html


----------



## raiderscrusade (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess you could pay with PayPal and be safer that way..

Honestly, I have never heard of the site, their deals do look good though.

If you do go forward with the purchase, let us all know when you get it if it is original


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 12, 2011)

I would check out lightake.com
IIRC they have the same deals, but you can be sure to trust them.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, I suggest Lightake. They're a really good site, and they're only charging 10 cents more than that site you linked to.


----------



## XenoKal (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank You for your response I really appreciate your help you guys are awesome


----------



## Rydian (Mar 12, 2011)

Any site that specifically names itself after an R4 clone looks to be a site that's just picking up on the craze, not one that's serious about delivering a good product.


----------



## JustIvan (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi. Im new here

Just want to ask more on trusted websites.
I see that lightake has some good reviews but they are not selling the R4i im looking for.. Im looking for this : http://www.cool2deal.com/r4isdhc-3ds-card-...kage-p-167.html

Is R4i-sdhc 3ds card and R4 3D Upgrade Revolution the same?? 

Next is can i trust this site "cool2deal"?? any1 order from here before?? If not can some1 advise me where to buy R4i-sdhc 3ds card??

Sorry for the question if they have been repeated..

Thanks in advance


----------



## linuxGuru (Apr 10, 2011)

I suggest 0shippingzone.com


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 10, 2011)

Also, don't get an R4 clone, you'll regret it later.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought some shit at ndscardsale (google it)

It was an r4 and a 2gb microsd

It was a 1:1 clone (r4 compatible), about $2 and the card was about $7 all in all, I paid $10 in paypal.

It was arrived here after about 3 weeks

inside was the r4 (no card reader) and the microsd, which to my surprise, is a 4gb microsd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they must have mixed up or something, anyway, I got lucky.


----------



## JustIvan (Apr 10, 2011)

linuxGuru said:
			
		

> I suggest 0shippingzone.com



Im at 0shippingzone im lost with which 3DS card shld i get. pls advise
1.Acekard 2i 
2.M3i Zero 
3.R4i Gold (3DS) for DSl,DSi,DSi XL,LL (www.r4ids.cn) 
4.R4 3D Upgrade Revolution



Anymore advise??


----------



## Zorua (Apr 10, 2011)

JustIvan said:
			
		

> linuxGuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supercard DSTWO.

If you don't want emulators and some  extra functionality, acekard should be fine.


----------



## coolness (Apr 10, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suggest Lightake. They're a really good site, and they're only charging 10 cents more than that site you linked to.



people complaining that they never got there flashcard from Lightake


----------



## Qtis (Apr 10, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was during Christmas time and the problem wasn't just lightake.com. I've ordered a few times from Lightake.com during the last 6 months and the products have been in my hand in around 2-3 weeks (incl. Christmas time) of which the delay was because of Hong Kong post not sending the stuff to my country. I'd imagine they wait for a certain amount of packages before they put them on the plane.

@OP:
All in all considering different shops, my recommendation is the following: If you want a certain product, go for a shop that has been around for a while. A shop selling only flashcarts isn't necessarily a bad thing, but usually they can't manage with only flashcarts. Also as mentioned before, a site which is named after a clone card, isn't necessarily the best considering support/refunds if you have problems with your product.

Considering shipping times, think about the following: There isn't a thing called "Free shipping". Shipping costs at least a few cents and this is a fact, otherwise it'd be a free service for everyone. If you pay about $3 for a product, you can be sure that the shipping method used will not be a courier from UPS/FEDEX who'll call you when the package has arrived. Keep this in mind when considering shipping times, especially when ordering from China/Asia in general, if you live in the States or the EU. 


-Qtis


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2011)

You can often find the original R4 hardware for a few bucks because it's old and cheap.


----------



## coolness (Apr 10, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okey


----------



## JustIvan (Apr 10, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A big thanks to all your advise guys. I have decided to go with R4 3D Upgrade Revolution from lightake. I have 1 last question. The R4 lightake sells are they authentic or just clones??


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2011)

JustIvan said:
			
		

> A big thanks to all your advise guys. I have decided to go with R4 3D Upgrade Revolution from lightake. I have 1 last question. The R4 lightake sells are they authentic or just clones??


That's a clone.

Why did you get that?

Nobody told you to get that one, because it's a clone.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2011)

JustIvan said:
			
		

> A big thanks to all your advise guys. I have decided to go with R4 3D Upgrade Revolution from lightake. I have 1 last question. The R4 lightake sells are they authentic or just clones??


Please don't buy that card! Buy a good clone, like the R4iDSN


----------



## JustIvan (Apr 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> JustIvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My bad.. the R4iDSN is sold out on lightake.. shld i go for http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.R4i_...i_NDSi_XL-33231 ???


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 10, 2011)

JustIvan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH

DO NOT buy anything with the phrase R4 in it unless it is either an original R4 Revolution or the R4iDSN.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2011)

Why are you trying to buy carts other than what you've been told?
We're telling you not to get those carts because they suck.

If the site is out of Wood-compatible R4i Gold and R4iDSN carts, go for something like an Acekard 2i.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2011)

JustIvan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein! Buy this one
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Newe...n_for_3DS-36776
It works with R4 Wood


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> JustIvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree.

If you MUST get an R4, get that one, or get a DS2 or an Acekard.


----------



## JustIvan (Apr 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> JustIvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks everyone again i will be lost w/o your help.. ok im going to place order for this 1 http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Newe...n_for_3DS-36776
Im new at all this first time buying a R4 card

Last stupid question to ask when i get the card do i install WOOD R4i V1.28 and Kernel V1.51 both?? What the diff between this 2??


----------



## Rydian (Apr 11, 2011)

Woah, that one doesn't mention compatibility with Wood.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 11, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Woah, that one doesn't mention compatibility with Wood.


It's from r4ids.cn, which reports compatibility with Wood. Remember, r4ids.cn and r4idsn.com used to be the same team.
However, I noticed that apparently they released a new card for compatibility with the 3DS. Their card is flashable, so why they would do that is beyond me (unless they just rereleased the cards with "3DS" stickers on them)


----------

